# installare/sistemare gentoo in un pc particolare [solved]

## darkmanPPT

Possiedo un vecchio portatile che però presenta qualche problema.

il cdrom non funziona

non si riesce a fare il boot da usb

nel pc in questione c'è installata gentoo (un po' "broken"). è molto più di un anno che l'installazione non viene toccata.

Ora, però, mi piacerebbe risistemarla per avere una gentoo ad-hoc per alcune cose (principalmente musicali/multimediali).

Molto del software lo vorrei cancellare; anche il DE (kde) lo vorrei sostituire, passando magari a qualcosa di più leggero (lxde)

Data l'età del software installato, ho pensato bene di "non" dare un emerge -uDNp world, ma di scaricarmi direttamente un nuovo snapshot.

credo si faccia prima, no?   :Rolling Eyes:  (più che le librerie e/o i programmi son un po' tutti sputtanati)

Beh, ho fatto così, ma praticamente è come se avessi fatto peggio.

ok. forse me la sono anche cercata; speravo solo di sistemare le cose in fretta.

Pensavo di formattere tutto e risistemarla da 0, ma il cdrom non funziona e non riesco nemmeno a fare il boot da chiavetta.

Qualcuno saprebbe indicarmi una strada "non complicatissima" (nel senso del tempo da impiegarci) per avere una bella installazione pulita di gentoo?

----------

## k01

io avevo avuto un portatile che supportava soltanto il boot da floppy o cdrom usb che ovviamente non possedevo XD allora ho aperto il portatile, ho preso l'hdd, l'ho montato su un altro portatile, fatto un'installazione di base abbastanza generica comprendendo nel kernel i driver anche per l'altro computer, rimontato l'hdd sull'originale e continuato   :Wink: 

----------

## cloc3

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> 
> 
> "non complicatissima"

 

chiedi molto.

la prima cosa che mi viene in mente è il boot da rete, che di solito funziona.

ma naturalmente, serve un minimo di organizzazione.

un'altra cosa ottima sarebbe la creazione di una immagine squashfs, per usare il pc in modalità live, come se fosse lui un cdrom.

è una cosa che da soddisfazioni certe, perché l'accesso al filesystem compresso è sensibilmente più rapida. ottima cosa per i pc un po' passati.

anche qui, naturalmente, serve un po' di tempo, salvo che tu non voglia scaricare qualche immagine pronta da internet (credo ce ne siano anche di gentoo).

----------

## ago

L'idea di The Extremer è molto comoda..in questo modo eviti di perdere tempo a documentarti su altre cose ed hai un risultato soddisfacente

----------

## Onip

magari dico una boiata, ma scaricare uno stage3 decomprimerlo e andare avanti con "l'installazione" facendo finta che i file della vecchia non ci siano (per poi rimuoverli con qualche tool tipo il findcruft che circolava tempo addietro)?

----------

## ago

Altra idea, se hai deciso di avere anche una partizione dati su quel disco, comprimi la tua root a seconda di quanti gb vuoi dare alla tua nuova partizione dati. 

Con lo spazio rimanente crei la nuova root e installi la roba, successivamente quando riesci a bootare dal nuovo sistema, la tua vecchia root diventerà la tua partizione dati.

P.S. Ricordati di tenere un kernel sempre funzionante, perché se tra varie prove non dovessi riuscire a bootare non avresti facili soluzioni  :Wink: 

----------

## MajinJoko

ridimensionare la partizione di swap per creare una piccola partizione di supporto in cui metti una di quelle minidistro, che poi usi solo per installare il sistema definitivo?

----------

## darkmanPPT

uao.

sono stato via tutto il giorno e non mi aspettavo di ricevere così tante risposte.

ora rispondo un po' io.

innanzitutto grazie per avermi risposto.

purtroppo la soluzione di The Extremer non è fattibile in quanto il pc in questione è 32 bit e gli altri portatili che ho a casa sono a 64. doh!!!!!

l'idea di cloc di fare il boot via rete non mi sembra malvagia. magari mi documento un po'. non ci avevo pensato.

Quella di onip mi sembra però la migliore. non sapevo di findcruft. cosa fa? a che serve?

il pc in questione riesce a bootare e alcuni servizi come ssh funzionano.

la faccenda di cancellare i files della vecchia installazione non mi dispiace. ma come si fa a sapere quali sono?

uno (o più) kernel ce li ho funzionanti. gli snapshot e il portage recenti li posso scaricare facilmente da internet.

le cose le ho, mi mancano gli strumenti per sistemare (o capire come si fa)

do una occhiata a quel che mi avete segnalato e faccio sapere

grazie ancora  :Wink: 

ps: ma la guida per il netboot c'è solo per sparc? (anche se immagino che non cambi molto per x86)

----------

## darkmanPPT

bene.

ho seguito il consiglio di Onip e la cosa sta andando per il verso giusto.

mitica 'sta cosa del findcruft.

a dirla tutta, anche un bel 

```
emerge --depclean
```

ha aiutato non poco!

mitico il portage. s'è accorto subito che v'erano pacchetti "vecchi". (m'ha disinstallato circa 10 gb di roba!!   :Wink:   esattamente quel che volevo)

findcruft è utile per trovare qualche set di file (molto molto molto vecchio) che (per ragioni a me ignote) non s'è cancellato durante la disinstallazione.

grazie

----------

## ago

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> purtroppo la soluzione di The Extremer non è fattibile in quanto il pc in questione è 32 bit e gli altri portatili che ho a casa sono a 64. doh!!!!!

 

Spero sarà una battuta......

----------

## darkmanPPT

no, non era una battuta.

io la vedo così:

se prendessi l'hd e lo attaccassi ad un pc a 64bit, ci potrei installare gentoo a 64 bit.

Peccato che poi non girerebbe nulla sul pc a 32.

la cosa mi sembra abbastanza ovvia.

poi dimmi tu dove sta l'inghippo. dove sbaglio?

comunque, come detto prima, ho già risolto  :Wink: 

----------

## ago

che su un processore a 64bit puoi anche installare un qualcosa a 32, mi sembra scontato;

E' il contrario che non è possibile

----------

## darkmanPPT

ok.

non lo sapevo..

ma sei sicuro sicuro sicuro? no, perchè mi ricordo bene che la knoppix a 32 bit non gira sul mio pc (dal quale ti sto scrivendo e che è un 64bit).

vabbè. non si finisce mai di imparare.  :Wink: 

grazie

----------

